# Stiffness after peeling off paper?



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I printed my very first t-shirt last night (1:45 A.M.) (Epson 1280, Transjet paper, Geo Knight DK20S press). After i removed the paper, their is some stiffness where the lettering is (expected), and a semi-noticeable outline of the paper (espically between the letters.) . I did trim the paper around the design, but i did not cut out each letter i printed. Will this go away after the first wash, or is this just the way it is? I had my press set at 375 and pressed for 7 seconds. Should i be setting the tempature of the press different or pressing longer? The shirt does look very good though! Anything will help.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

It should go away after the first wash. How much pressure did you use? By the sounds of it, I think you may be using too much.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

photodiver said:


> Hello,
> 
> It should go away after the first wash. How much pressure did you use? By the sounds of it, I think you may be using too much.


I was pretty much guessing how much pressure, should i have it set on a certain pressure? I wasn't sure what the preesure should be set at, the directions for the press are not to detailed.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

What color of shirt are you pressing on? If you're using heat transfer on a dark shirt, you WILL get a noticeable border around your image (in the whitespace). It will also take on the color of the shirt to some degree. The colors I've found to work well are white (obviously), natural, and ash. The one light green shirt I did worked out well too, but I haven't tried several.

The stiffness does indeed go away in the wash, and it's normal. You might try a little higher time too; normal seems to be about 12-15 seconds from what I've seen, though I don't really think it makes a HUGE difference myself. Pressure should be somewhere medium to heavy and it varies by press a bit.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I use transparent transfers, no noticeable transfer after pressing. A slight stiffness is the norm with the transfers I use, it depends on what type you are using. Different transfers vary.

7 seconds is very low. 20-30 seconds is the recommended time for mine.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

The "marks" are caused by the transfer paper. Sometimes they go away as the t-shirt cools, and others need to be washer first. Setting the time to 12-15 sec is a good idea to give you a better imprint, but would not effect the "marks" 

Decreasing the pressure will though. I would set the pressure so it takes a little force to close the press (just a little) Don't force it.

I currently am using a Hix clamshell press for my shirts and have the setting on 6.5

Hope this helps.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

20-30 seconds is high for Transjet II, most people do about 15 seconds.

I'm guessing he was pressing on a darker shirt, which will always leave a visable border around it for the most part -- but if you're not, THEN you might try dropped the pressure a little bit.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

photodiver said:


> The "marks" are caused by the transfer paper. Sometimes they go away as the t-shirt cools, and others need to be washer first. Setting the time to 12-15 sec is a good idea to give you a better imprint, but would not effect the "marks"
> 
> Decreasing the pressure will though. I would set the pressure so it takes a little force to close the press (just a little) Don't force it.
> 
> ...


 
I was pressing on a white tee. Will try to decrease the pressure and icrease some of the time. Like i said it was the first t-shirt i pressed, and it actually came out pretty decent. Thanks to all the help on the board


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

That paper mark, is called a wax window in the industry. It does not go away. I have had so many people come to me with boxes of wax tranfer shirts they Just tossed them for real screen printing.

There is a brand new paper on the market Just last month that does not leave a window!! I read about in this maghttp://www.impressionsmag.com

Most people Cut around the design to lesson the window


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, the window will soften after washes but not go away. Show me a shirt and I will tell you how it was printed. Transfer, Direct transfer, Sublimation , Screen printed, hand painted and airbrushed, or the new Direct Digital


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, I can't believe I forgot to ask if he cut around to image (leave about 1/8 of an inch whitespace) -- that could be the problem right there. Transjet II does not leave a visible border when cut and press correctly on a white shirt (and _barely_ noticeable on ash and natural).

(Okay, you can technically see it if you hold it at a weird angle in just the right light, but...)


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

this is Brand new on the market


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Interesting, though only for laser. Would be interested to see if it lives up to it's advertisements.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new photoclip paper? Does this paper work on both dark and light shirts? It seems too good to be true.

I read about it at: http://www.impressionsmag.com/impre...feature_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000936786


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Interesting also how they chose that name seeing as one of their competitors has an almost exact name. Huge shame it is for laser that is sucky. Their claims sound good though.


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

Neenah has been around for years. many companies create Like products with simular names, think about it.

BASF is currenty working on Puff and White Inks for the BubbleJet printer!!! as well as a clear to protect from Ultaviolet and Photochromatic ( they go from all most clear to intence color in Sunlite or UV) I just did a strip print photochromatic for my Cayman Island account!


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the info, i did cut around the edges, am going to try lessoning the pressure and pressing for 15 seconds, i'll let you know


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

>Neenah has been around for years. many companies create Like products with simular >names, think about it.

because the haven't got any imagination.


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

no, think about what "Brand identity means" Dr. Pepper, Mr. Pibb started it


----------



## artelf2xs (Jun 17, 2005)

typefaces did earlier


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

One more thing you might not be doing:

Are you pre-pressing the shirt? By this I mean, are you pressing the shirt for about 5 seconds before you put the transfer on it and actually press it in? This is important for removing moisture from the shirt.


----------



## kymeaun (May 20, 2005)

I Press My Shirts At 325 For 20 Seconds And My **** Is Beautiful


----------

